# 2000 F 350 8' bed.



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy new year everybody.
Anyone knows of a place that I can buy a rust free 8' bed for a 2000 f 350?
Located in New York. (Long Island )


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

*Truck Box*

http://lansing.craigslist.org/ptd/4819700196.html

One possibility.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I just saw one today in Fairfield Ct right near 95. Black Rock Turnpike area.


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.
There is nothing in this area with no rust. 
All trucks have rust issues with the rear fenders and bed rails.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ask at the truck shops where they build wreckers and dump trucks for municipalities. they get brand new takeoff beds all the time, and sell them at reasonable prices.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

FordFisherman;1915889 said:


> I just saw one today in Fairfield Ct right near 95. Black Rock Turnpike area.


Where exactly.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

TLK380;1915852 said:


> Happy new year everybody.
> Anyone knows of a place that I can buy a rust free 8' bed for a 2000 f 350?
> Located in New York. (Long Island )


I feel your pain. We have 11 Super Dutys going all the way back to a couple of 2000's. Everything from the 2006 back is rotting out big time with the rear fender lips, rocker panels and front bed cross members being the worst. We gave up trying to find rust free beds up here and have started to convert to flat beds with headache racks. A little more work with wiring, but it appears to be cheaper over all. Good luck!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

if you are willing to travel to Rhode Island my boss has a few laying around
http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/4769404672.html


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

TJS;1916023 said:


> Where exactly.


Right near the entrance ramp by The Black Rock Oyster bar. The guy sells used cars on the corner. Its yellow, looked rust free but I did not get out to look.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

ScubaSteve728;1916266 said:


> if you are willing to travel to Rhode Island my boss has a few laying around
> http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/4769404672.html


No offense but 2500? I bought a 2015 take off, bumper, lights, gate, spray liner, bolts everything for 1200. New from Ford they are less then 2000 no lights, bumper, bolts.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have one here in central jersey that is pretty clean i will let go for $600


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

tjctransport;1916850 said:


> i have one here in central jersey that is pretty clean i will let go for $600


Hey tjctransport.
Can you post a photo of it?
Also what year was the truck that came out of?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

yea, if it ever stops raining i will. it came off a 2000 with 35,000 miles on it.
truck was in a fire and melted the dash electrical. i got it to use as parts for a 2004 i picked up that was wrecked. 
i ended up putting a flatbed dump on the 04, so i do not need the bed because all the other superduties are short beds.


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

tjctransport;1917499 said:


> yea, if it ever stops raining i will. it came off a 2000 with 35,000 miles on it.
> truck was in a fire and melted the dash electrical. i got it to use as parts for a 2004 i picked up that was wrecked.
> i ended up putting a flatbed dump on the 04, so i do not need the bed because all the other superduties are short beds.


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Engineer44 (Nov 27, 2014)

There is a place in Indiana that sells a lot of beds. They have new "take off" beds that they get from down south. I bought one last month, I was close enough to pick it up though. DLHD Inc. is the name of the place their # is 574-867-1300 or you can look at the web site DLHD Inc.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm from the island as well, I was looking earlier this year(still need to get one) but there is a guy in mass that gets new take offs all the time. I have his number somewhere if you want. Seems like a very nice guy.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Georgia truck bed

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/pts/4833092481.html


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Is that cl seller serious. Great condition my ass. It has the typical wheel well rot from the foam ford puts in between the pinch welds. The rot will only get worse.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I know I was going to say the second to last picture has some rust on it


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure how bad you need a bed


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys thank you all for your help.
After considering all options I made my decision.
Everything pre-2008 truck bed will rust just like the one I have now. ( I think Ford had a bad design.)
When the current plowing season is over I will get a brand new 2008 8' bed and tailgate from ford dealer at about $2000.
My truck ( 2000 F 350 SC 4x4) has a new motor , rebuild tranny, and is very well maintained.


----------

